
Firefox Closer to Supporting Open-source Video Codec - nickb
http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080801/tc_pcworld/149262
======
bprater
I'm not a video expert, but why aren't we focusing on the h.264 standard?

We will start to see h.264 decoding chipsets ("anytime now") so we can watch
1080p, why revert to a standard that makes it an additional transcoding step
and not supported in hardware?

------
metajack
We were fairly discouraged when the w3c took the Ogg codecs out of the HTML 5
drafts. I'm very happy to see the browsers are supporting them anyway.

Monty is hard at work rewriting the theora encoder we originally ported from
On2. If the leaps and bounds we made with Vorbis are any indication, I think
Theora is going to see significant quality and speed improvements.

~~~
joao
Those HTML 5 drafts shouldn't have had in the first place ANY specification of
a particular video codec, open or closed source - that would be restrictive.

~~~
gojomo
Requiring a baseline open source codec wouldn't be very restrictive, any more
so than the way standards set other requirements for wide interoperability.

------
epall
What chance is there that other mainstream browsers are going to support this
codec? It's great for Firefox to get out in front, but when will IE and Safari
follow?

